# Urban Maple Drive Through



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 17, 2015)

Friend calls and asks if I'd like some maple. I say sure. I drove up and some Very nice people loaded me up with 3 nice sticks 20"-24" diameter and 12' long. The 36" butt logs are coming on the weekend. I seriously need a loader. That was just too cool and easy. It took me more time to strap the load down than it did for them to load me up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2015)

Very cool, look at the moisture coming out of those logs. I work for a tree service and we used a bucket truck like that, but instead of a loader they had a crane truck. The bucket guy would attach a strap from the crane to the log, cut it off and the crane would lift it away from the guy in the bucket. It would reach 90' and could cary a tree top over a house from the backyard. Anything under 18" went directly into the chipper with the crane. Time is money in the tree business. It was amazing how fast we could take down a large tree. But believe me, it killed me to watch all that wood go into the chipper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 18, 2015)

Great looking logs, another good score. Isn't heavy equipment just wonderful. It takes a big machine to make mother nature look small. Who wouldn't like to have that thing in your log yard? You have to win the lottery to afford one though. Gary


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice haul!


----------



## justallan (Sep 18, 2015)

Great score, I'm jealous.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 18, 2015)

Fantastic, hope that happens to me and soon.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 18, 2015)

Yep. The equipment would be nice. But since I haven't won the lottery yet I'm still rolling them by hand with my trusty cant hook. All ready for sawdust making. I think I'm going to build a small log deck next. Easier to roll.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 18, 2015)

When I had my mill on the ground I found that even two junk cants work great. With the new mill I'll have to build one elevated to the height of my tracks, but figure the ability to drive off with the mill in tow or offloading logs onto them will make things real nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice Allen!


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 21, 2015)

Congrats! You sure have a nice friend that asked if you wanted the maple tree! The amount of time saved for you by not having to remove the branches, etc., was major, not to mention the loading. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice load, good friend you have there Allen! Gonna let those chunks in the background of the last pic spalt?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 22, 2015)

The chunks went to a Woodturner friend who is probably making things as we speak.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Oct 17, 2015)

Picked up the butt logs from this tree today. Some rot in the heart but will still yield some nice lumber.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 20, 2015)

How does that song go? I like big butts and I can't deny ..............
I would like to see the lumber out of those.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 20, 2015)

It's nice to not have to manhandle logs on the trailer, huh? I had got so used to using a come-along, I didn't know what to think when my buddy loaded 5 on my trailer for me with his crane on his service truck. Now I want a service truck haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Oct 23, 2015)

I didn't even think of big butts but that's pretty funny. I've been pretty lucky with loading logs. I have a 8000lb Warn vehicle recovery winch that does a great job of getting logs on the trailer. In the past my problem was getting them off the trailer as I used to use a car hauler that had sides. Now I have this deck over which is awesome for getting the logs off since all I have to do is roll them off the side. But now that these guys just loaded these big pigs on the trailer so effortlessly I've decided a log loader is a necessary investment.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

